# Duratrax Ice Chargers & Power Supplies



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have (2) Duratrax Ice chargers and (2) power supplies for sale. All in EXCELLENT condition and work perfectly. If you're not familiar with them, they can charge NIMH, NICD, & and all forms of LiPo. These are HANDS down the best chargers I've ever used.

I forgot to take pictures last night, but there's not a scratch on them.....here's what they look like:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHDJ1&P=ML

one of them has this power supply:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKNY2&P=FR
$130 total for charger and power supply

the other one has this power supply:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&P=SM&I=LXKLP2
$150 total for charger and power supply

these are going to ebay pretty quick if they don't sell here.......so let me know.


----------

